# 1904 westinghouse



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

A photo would be nice.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Check back this weekend. I'm scanning in a turn of the century watthour meter service manual Friday evening. I just got it back from the bookbinders today, where I had the binding cut off so I could scan it in right. I'll post a link when I get the PDF finalized.


----------



## raz (Jun 4, 2010)

I will snap a few photos of it this weekend. Its in a large wooden box that weights a ton, lol
I even have the orig manual and papers that include a calibration performed in 1906
Thanks for reply sparky and MD


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

raz said:


> I will snap a few photos of it this weekend. Its in a large wooden box that weights a ton, lol
> I even have the orig manual and papers that include a calibration performed in 1906
> Thanks for reply sparky and MD


Knowing what you just posted, I'd rather think that what you have your hands on is called a "rotating standard".


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Check back this weekend. I'm scanning in a turn of the century watthour meter service manual Friday evening. I just got it back from the bookbinders today, where I had the binding cut off so I could scan it in right. I'll post a link when I get the PDF finalized.



If you do a lot of book scanning, Marc, look into an 'edge' scanner. :thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> If you do a lot of book scanning, Marc, look into an 'edge' scanner. :thumbsup:


That's too much like work. I just want to dump the whole thing in the sheet feeder.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> That's too much like work. I just want to dump the whole thing in the sheet feeder.



I guess considering the old books I have, I'd really have to be motivated to have the binding cut off.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I guess considering the old books I have, I'd really have to be motivated to have the binding cut off.


My wife said something similar, but here's how I'm looking at it. I've got a copy of something old; great. It's likely to sit on a shelf at my house, get occasionally looked at, and replaced on the shelf until it's sold at my estate sale when I die. Might as well scan it in and share it with people.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> My wife said something similar, but here's how I'm looking at it. I've got a copy of something old; great. It's likely to sit on a shelf at my house, get occasionally looked at, and replaced on the shelf until it's sold at my estate sale when I die. Might as well scan it in and share it with people.



True. But I just can't bring myself to 'destroy' something for the benefit of others. I see doing that as akin to art thieves taking razors to classic paintings in order to steal them.

(No, I'm not making you out to be a bad guy, just making a personal comparison to cutting bindings & cutting famous paintings. Maybe comparing cutting flowers in your garden and putting them in a vase for a dinner party would be a better example)


----------

